# SD Fur buyers



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am going to be trapping and shooting some ***** and coyotes this winter.
just looking for some info on fur buyers in this area 
also should i skin them before selling them, or sell them in the whole.
:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bird_Killer09
There is only one in SD that I am aware of: it is-

Lindskov Fur & Leather 
3727 Moon Meadows Dr	
Ken Lindskov
Rapid City, SD 57702
Pennington County

I hope this helps..... I am sure there are more if you check with your local government gaming department.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

SD what city are you from.. im from redfield and we have a buyer that comes every thursday at about 4-5:15 or so and sits where the old saks used to be


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am from Watertown


----------



## gunsmokex (Nov 3, 2007)

We have a fur buyer stop every Friday starting Nov 9th in Corson, SD. The buyer is out of Illinois called GROENEWOLD FUR AND WOOL CO.

This is the link for the SD route http://www.gfwco.com/2007-2008%20fur%20routes/SD.pdf Looks like Arlinton or Elkton every Mon starting Nov 5th is the closest they come to Watertown.

Here's some more helpful info about selling green/skinned/carcass etc. http://www.gfwco.com/careofpelts.pdf

I sold a couple of ***** and a mink last year to them and got reasonable prices. They give some very nice gloves as well for deer skins.

Happy trapping and yote hunting.[/url]


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Im live in McCook County and we have a buyer in Bridgewater SD. Its called Potter Fur. Hes open monday through Saturday.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Beadle Fur Co in Aberdeen buys all kinds of fur.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

id stay away from groenwald, they have a guy runnin routes down her in ne and they pay by the weight, its easy for them but i dont like it. What im doing with my ***** this year is im paying a guy 5 bucks a **** to put the fur up then sending it to the auction. The guy doing it drives the rendering truck so its moreless the same thing he always does just a different animal, check with them guys and see if they will do that


----------



## fisch94 (Dec 31, 2011)

someone buys in De smet on wednesdays


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i think duckp has most of the answers here... beadle of aberdeen, good chance they are the same ones stopping in redfield and most of the northeast portion of the state, i'm not sure if they go to watertown or not... i actually live about 2 miles from him.. though i personally don't sell to them because my uncle also buys... best thing a guy could do is go to the local gun shop or what not and ask around, im sure someone would be able to give you some insight...


----------

